

Show HN: Papermine—create HTML publications - nbrogi
http://papermine.com/examples/

======
henryaj
At last, an antidote to all those horrendous Flash magazines!

~~~
nbrogi
Yup.

:-)

------
nbrogi
We've built this app to create HTML pubs for your website.

Here is a sample publication: [http://papermine.com/site/public/eatalian-
simple-and-authent...](http://papermine.com/site/public/eatalian-simple-and-
authentic-italian-recipes-for-your-boating-menus/)

To create one and play with the editor, you can sign up here:
[http://papermine.com/sys/register/](http://papermine.com/sys/register/) (we
would actually love it if you did that).

We think the tool would be good for designer to build brochures for clients,
travel guides, recipe books, albums for photographers, etc. etc.

What do you think? Do you think it has potential?

Any feedback appreciated.

Thanks!

